# Thank you



## Poppy_the_hedgie (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi to everyone here on the forums. Thank you to all who have helped me with my questions while I've been on here. I have tried to contribute to other people's questions as well but I guess my knowledge is incorrect. In no way am I trying to pick a fight or argue with anyone. I am simply giving my opinions, thoughts, and ideas. Sorry if I gave any false info. In the end though, we are all just loving hedgehog parents who are trying to help. Also, I really don't want to make a big deal out of this or put the spotlight on me. I'm not really expecting any replies to this thread. I just want those who have helped me and have been kind to me on this forum to know I appreciate it. I will be taking a break from the forum and may just lurk in the future. Bye to you all. Hope your hogs are well.


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

You've helped a lot of people! It was nice having you around hope to you see around again and update us on Poppy!


----------

